# Houston Bottle Show August 11, 2018



## nhpharm (Jul 20, 2018)

Houston bottle show is coming up soon...flyer attached.  I'll be there with some local stuff I dug.  Hope to see some of you folks there!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 27, 2018)

I hope to be there. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 5, 2018)

It's always well attended.  Just one more week!


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 20, 2018)

How was the show? Unfortunately, I was unable to attend.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 23, 2018)

It was great!  Very busy Friday and still quite busy Saturday.  Never really slowed down until it closed at 2:00...I was very happy with how I did.


----------

